
React library to construct timeseries charts - sartaj10
https://github.com/esnet/react-timeseries-charts/
======
sartaj10
This library contains a set of modular charting components used for building
flexible interactive charts. It was built for React from the ground up,
specifically to visualize timeseries data and network traffic data in
particular. Low level elements are constructed using d3, while higher level
composability is provided by React. Charts can be stacked as rows, overlaid on
top of each other, or any combination, all in a highly declarative manner.

